# The Old Man on the Colnago



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Does anybody know anything about the OLD MAN who rides his Colnago through the East San Fernando Valley - along Forest Lawn Drive and then up Cahuenga to Mulholland? If the weather is decent, chances are better than fifty-fifty I'll see the guy, slowly but surely pedalling along, slumped over his bars, in his baggy gray cycling clothes. He never acknowledges my greetings. He never looks anywhere but straight ahead. He's skinny as a rail. I really don't want to disturb his reverie by bugging him about who he is and how old he is. But I'm still curious.


----------



## paa (Jan 27, 2004)

I know exactly who you're referring to...oh that cadence makes me cringe. And he ALWAYS comes from the opposite way...I've never ever passed him up somewhere. Some say he rode the Tour back in the day...Some say he's an apparition, you did mention Forest Lawn didn't you? Think about it, he never says anything nor does he ever acknowledge you. Just a timeless fixture gobbling up miles on our roads. I've seen him as far east as Glendora and as far west as Santa Monica. Draw up you own conclusion.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

*I've Been Seeing Him Since '85*

I used to see him in the mid-eighties. Crawling up Mulholland on the same mettalic blue steel framed Colnago. I waved at him a couple of times but he never acknowledged me. I just saw him last week. I was going up the Griffith Park Observatory road having just turned onto it from Trash Truck road. He was coming down, slowly and carefully weaving through the switchbacks. He winced as his Campy Record gears crunched a bit when he shifted. I nodded and smiled at him. As usual, he just kept on going down the hill.


----------



## pitboss12 (Mar 16, 2003)

*I just saw him!*

I was driving down Forest Lawn dr. behind Warner Bros. during lunch and saw this really thin guy just inching along. As I passed him I slowed and noticed that he was riding an old school Colnago and I remebered this thread! Just pedaling along toward his personal finish


----------



## mickey-mac (Sep 2, 2000)

*I knew who you were talking about*

before I opened the thread. I first saw him on Sepulveda Pass about 8 years ago. I used to see him weekday mornings near Griffith Park all the time but haven't seen him for at least six months. He has never acknowledged my greetings either. I'm not sure whether he's unfriendly or whether it takes all his energy just to keep the pedals turning. Either way, I have to admire him for plugging away. He may not be the favorite for the Santiago Canyon time trial, but he's doing a hell of a lot better than most people his age.


----------

